# these fools are practically giving tshirts away at teamscum.com . .



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

that was a nice subtle attempt at shameless self-promotion

if you had more than one post you mightve gotten away with it........


----------



## teamscum (Jul 13, 2007)

i didnt realize there was anything 'subtle' about it, although we were going for shameless, so success!

HA


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i will be ordering a couple soon thanks for the deal and the t has a sweet design.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

SPAM


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

SPAM? negative this is kayaking related


----------

